# 5ds R Portrait



## dolina (Jun 23, 2015)

Fe by alabang, on Flickr

EXIF: 1/4000 f/2.0 ISO 160 5DS R


----------



## surapon (Jun 23, 2015)

Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear Dolina----Great Job of Beautiful portrait Photo of beautiful Lady.---With great camera on the PRO's hands like you, Take the photo at the noon time / bright sunshine is no problem at all. Yes, I do not have a heart to take the noon time photo like you, because my photos will fail.
Thanks.
Yes, I still waiting for my new baby 5DSR---may be this Friday.
Have fun.
Surapon.
PS. How big your RAW file ??---And How Big for Larged Jpg file ?--- How Big of your memory card that you use with 5DSR ?


----------



## dolina (Jun 23, 2015)

surapon said:


> Wow, Wow, Wow, Dear Dolina----Great Job of Beautiful portrait Photo of beautiful Lady.---With great camera on the PRO's hands like you, Take the photo at the noon time / bright sunshine is no problem at all. Yes, I do not have a heart to take the noon time photo like you, because my photos will fail.
> Thanks.
> Yes, I still waiting for my new baby 5DSR---may be this Friday.
> Have fun.
> ...


60-80MB RAW files

I have not shot JPG yet.

I am selling my 1x2GB, 2x4GB, 5x16GB cards and have no more 8GB or 32GB cards. I aim to only have 64GB cards.

Once 128GB 1066x or faster cards are below $100 will sell the 64GB for them. I prefer to have the ability to shoot at least 1,000 RAW per card so I do not swap out during a shoot.

Previous lens used was a EF 200mm f/2L IS USM




&#x27;del as Framed by alabang, on Flickr




&#x27;del at 100% by alabang, on Flickr

^^ the 2048 by something 100% magnification can be viewed at https://flic.kr/p/v4cnr1 I had to shrunk it down to half that for hotlink.

EXIF: 1/160 f/5.6 ISO 160 5DS R Carl Zeiss Planar T* 1,4/50 ZE


----------



## dolina (Oct 6, 2015)

Trish by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## dolina (Oct 11, 2015)

Myla by alabang, on Flickr


----------



## Click (Oct 11, 2015)

Beautiful portrait. Nicely done, Dolina.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 19, 2015)

Very nice. I like the subtlety and quite beauty of these portraits.


----------



## torpille (Sep 29, 2016)

--Photo makeup for Kryolan City Toulouse--

Canon EOS 5DS R
100mm f/2.8 Macro L USM IS
*ƒ/4
1/200s
ISO 50*

Credits
-Photos: Fred *https://500px.com/thibaudfrederic
*http://fredericthibaudphot.kabook.fr/
*https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/
*https://www.instagram.com/Frederic.T.photo/
-Model: Ornella *https://www.facebook.com/ornellavdmodele/
*http://ornellamodele.tumblr.com/
-MUA: Mathieu *https://www.facebook.com/matth.genex & Solenne 
-Shop & make up products: *https://www.facebook.com/kryolancitytls/
*https://global.kryolan.com/


----------



## Click (Sep 29, 2016)

Welcome to CR.

Very nice pictures on your site. Well done, torpille.


----------

